

How I accidentally lost my social skills - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/how-i-accidentally-lost-my-social-skills/swizec/6434

======
mcherm
It would be a more interesting article if he managed to say HOW he lost his
social skills, rather than simply observing that he had done so.

~~~
Swizec
I might have done too much alluding and not enough explaining.

They were gone because I simply stopped pushing myself to talk to strangers
and to even go out much.

